# Grooming hair styles



## BClover92

I was wonderign what style cuts are there for maltese? I love them with a top not and like two-three inches of coat all over. like this...









So what styles are there and what would I tell a groomer to get the right cut?


----------



## carrie

well...that's a puppy... so i'd ask for a puppy cut.  

you'll need to take a pic and explain to the groomer what you're after... 
however, not all groomers have the talent to groom to your specifications. that's the reason why i started grooming my dogs from the beginning.


----------



## kathym

What i did was to say exactly how i wanted Baci's hair to be ,when we went from long to what i call a modified puppy cut. 
I did see other Maltese grown dogs and pups in my neighborhood If i like the cut or if i hated the cut i asked everyone where they went then it was process of elimination. Good luck


----------



## The A Team

I agree, a picture is worth a thousand words. Take a picture with you and leave with the groomer.


----------



## haha~shebar

This is my first and only experience with groomers...

Harry before: 










and after, yes, it is the same dog these photos were taken on the same day: 










this cut almost made me sick to the stomach, I just didn't like not recognising my own dog, the groomer brought him out when I went to pick him up, I didn't think she had Harry I was waiting for the next person to come out!

Though I might reconsider taking him back knowing I can ask for the style of cut that I'm after.


----------



## Roxygirl13

<span style="color:#000080">I agree, taking a picture may be very helpful. Or just go over EXACTLY what you want, like say 3 inches of hair all over, or the tail long and the rest shorter. I had a experience similiar to the poster above...it was not good!!! I asked for a puppy cut, thinking I would get something a little longer, kind of fluffy looking...nope, it looked like they took clippers to her. :bysmilie: I really wanted to cry but at that point they can't put it back. I took her home and NEVER returned to that place!! In all honesty I guess they did what I said but there idea was different then the picture I had in my head. Now I found a new place that I give specific instructions to every time (even thought it's always the same lady). Hope that helpful. I do really think the term "puppy cut" can be interpreted so many different ways.</span>


----------

